# LYFT FOLLOWING UBER OVER A CLIFF



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Now Travis is being put on leave, so maybe LYFT should change their wicked ways!! The last month has been awful!!! Just destroying drivers motivation with these stupid algorythms. no bonuses, incentives, and 40% decrease in funds. Maybe the CEO of LYFT should also be put on leave!


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

The thing with Lyft is that the company never seems to capitalize despite Uber's numerous misconducts and failures from having a sexual harassment culture in the company, upfront pricing, project "Greyball", etc. It's not so much the CEO should leave it's that who ever their marketing and public relations executive needs to do a better job on highlighting or engendering positives for Lyft amidst Uber's failings.

Uber cuts rate for drivers. Lyft should raise them for theirs. Uber has upfront pricing that upsets passengers. Lyft needs to have transparency about the price passengers are actually paying. Uber has a toxic corporate environment that spreads from the bottom down, from the CEO all the way to the drivers, which affects customer service and thus quality of rideshare. Lyft needs to highlight their all inclusive culture and respect towards the drivers. I'm not saying that these are not already being done with Lyft but they are not maximizing their true potential despite Uber's constant negative public relations.

If anything, what Uber seems to illustrate is _resilience_ and _grit_ despite the negatives. In a way, Uber is to Walmart, what Lyft is to Target/K-Mart. Walmart can have bad press all day long but it doesn't stop the masses from shopping there while Target, K-Mart, and other retailers are racing for second place as they close more and more stores across the country. Passengers and drivers will complain and b*tch about the decline of quality Uber but it hasn't stop them from having the larger market share compared to the paltry ones of Lyft. And it sure as hell hasn't stop Uber drivers from driving regardless of all the whining and complaining some in this forum has been doing.

In the end, Uber has surge, quest, boost, promos, etc. that keeps the drivers "anting about" while Lyft has pink squares, unattainable PDBs and hourly guarantees. Really there is VIABLE NO INCENTIVES WITH LYFT! Uber will remain king of the hill regardless of their board of directors decision to put Travis Kalanick on temporary leave of absence. Lyft will always play second fiddle to Uber. They can dress the brand up as the all-inclusive, social justice warrior, chic and fun ride sharing company dressed in a pink dress which is the polar opposite of Uber's cold, oppressive corporate image. But at the end of the day, Lyft is just as Machiavellian and cut-throat as Uber, but does it in a passive-aggressive sort of way. At least with Uber, you can see their dirty laundry for all to see and people have been de-sensitized to it and has openly accepted their soiled image (Uberpeople.net won't be in existence if that was the case otherwise). As for Lyft, passengers and drivers are still under the impression that it is the better half of Uber, and to that I say, "not so much".

Lyft is a corporation. And corporations can and will implement all necessary techniques to get ahead of any competition, underhanded and manipulative as they may be. Let's remember that and simply see Lyft for what it is, a second, lesser version of Uber.


----------



## Russell Woodward (Jun 12, 2017)

A second version maybe, but far from lesser. At this time I've just about equal hours driving for both and Lyft has paid better, had a consistently working app (Uber shows me as having missed acceptance on calls on days I was not even logged into the app) and has a representative I can talk to anytime I drive. Uber just has canned answers given to you as a driver, same as anyone else. Ask a question on line and Uber takes you off the site and sends you to a general FAQ page, logging you off of the site. 

Uber has a ways to go to get my enthusiastic support. They are a second run app I use when Lyft is slow. This may be just a geographic issue, but I have yet to log a year driving, so we'll see. 

But yeah, talk about unattainable goals with Lyft, geez. You're spot on about that.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Uber is a disaster, but Lyft seems determined to outdo them. What they lack in conniving thievery, they make up for with a crappy app, terrible pax and manipulative policies....and thanks for the harassing emails when you cancel their crappy pings.

I'm super close to dumping them and just sticking with Uber. Only 1/10th of my rides are Lyft anyway....and about 50% of them cancel as soon as I take the ping (in spite of high ratings). I used to steer people away from Uber, now I'm telling them Lyft is the worse company.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

No, their algorythms are putting drivers in different categories. PAX are also being subjected to where they go, bars, business, restaurants, ex. Then each pax is aligned with each driver. Last night a passanger looked for my car on her app, and it wasn't even showing up. Its entirety fixed. Each driver is in a catagory, and algorythm for that category. Its data sold too, thats why, we are lab rats!


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

swingset said:


> Uber is a disaster, but Lyft seems determined to outdo them. What they lack in conniving thievery, they make up for with a crappy app, terrible pax and manipulative policies....and thanks for the harassing emails when you cancel their crappy pings.
> 
> I'm super close to dumping them and just sticking with Uber. Only 1/10th of my rides are Lyft anyway....and about 50% of them cancel as soon as I take the ping (in spite of high ratings). I used to steer people away from Uber, now I'm telling them Lyft is the worse company.


This, times ten billion.
I can't go into the specifics of what is happening with me and them at the moment because it's relatively fresh, but if Lyft continues to ignore me and disrespect me for even a few more days I'll post every last f--ing detail on this board-- even if it might undercut a potential lawsuit.
In their last email to me they wrote, "we just want to be sure that you're alright-- that's the most important thing." More corporate bullsh--. They have ignored all of my requests for updates since.
I'm at my wit's end with those morons.


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> This, times ten billion.
> I can't go into the specifics of what is happening with me and them at the moment because it's relatively fresh, but if Lyft continues to ignore me and disrespect me for even a few more days I'll post every last f--ing detail on this board-- even if it might undercut a potential lawsuit.
> In their last email to me they wrote, "we just want to be sure that you're alright-- that's the most important thing." More corporate bullsh--. They have ignored all of my requests for updates since.
> I'm at my wit's end with those morons.


I'm going to assume that your particular issue is serious enough for you to warrant spilling the beans in a detailed manner regarding what has transpired between you and Lyft. Anyway, with all due respect, I don't think Lyft is steadfast enough to address drivers concerns.

In my case, a passenger of mine this past weekend was careless and reckless that it prompted me to write an e-mail regarding this passenger's misconduct. Instead of commending or apologizing on the passenger's behalf, Lyft suspends my account until as such time that I answered their questions (which I did) and uploaded necessary photos (which I did).

No follow-up e-mail. No follow-up contact as to when I am expected to get my account re-activated. *In short Lyft does not respect diligent and resolute drivers. You do everything right in the book in e-mailing, calling, and reporting your concerns and yet they punish you for something that the passenger did. 
*
Funny how their are so many passengers and drivers who hug tight on Lyft's nutsacks, believing they are the more angelic side of Uber. Pfff...child please. When you was away all that pink, you'll see they are just as black inside as Uber.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> Now Travis is being put on leave, so maybe LYFT should change their wicked ways!! The last month has been awful!!! Just destroying drivers motivation with these stupid algorythms. no bonuses, incentives, and 40% decrease in funds. Maybe the CEO of LYFT should also be put on leave!


He a sociopathic narcissist, who thinks he's the "better boyfriend."

Some say "better," some say "abusive."


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

"_In my case, a passenger of mine this past weekend was careless and reckless that it prompted me to write an e-mail regarding this passenger's misconduct. Instead of commending or apologizing on the passenger's behalf, Lyft suspends my account until as such time that I answered their questions (which I did) and uploaded necessary photos (which I did).

No follow-up e-mail. No follow-up contact as to when I am expected to get my account re-activated. *In short Lyft does not respect diligent and resolute drivers. You do everything right in the book in e-mailing, calling, and reporting your concerns and yet they punish you for something that the passenger did."*_

PRECISELY WHAT IS HAPPENING RIGHT NOW... But with all due respect, the passengers with whom I dealt were probably even worse than what you experienced. And to reference the awesome guy who I quoted in my original post, they also sent one of those condescending "you have canceled so many rides lately that we might deactivate your account," WHICH CAUSED THE INCIDENT. They have ZERO faith in your cancellations, so I felt compelled to let the situation worsen and worsen and worsen until it was unbearable. I'm well into my thirties, and I majored in psychology, so I know when a situation with jerks needs to be cut off at the pass immediately.
F--K YOU, LYFT. You take the side of the villains. Again, I'll post the whole thing in a few days if this "radio silence" continues.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Skinny1, warm up the popcorn maker this is going to get fun... 

Understand this is like a gaming operation and you are the gambler. Lyft/Uber is the house. I can legally play the game and completely understand when to push away and cash out. IMPULSE CONTROL and knowing how the deck is stacked.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Lyft needs to stop taking government assistance cards as credit cards.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> "_In my case, a passenger of mine this past weekend was careless and reckless that it prompted me to write an e-mail regarding this passenger's misconduct. Instead of commending or apologizing on the passenger's behalf, Lyft suspends my account until as such time that I answered their questions (which I did) and uploaded necessary photos (which I did).
> 
> No follow-up e-mail. No follow-up contact as to when I am expected to get my account re-activated. *In short Lyft does not respect diligent and resolute drivers. You do everything right in the book in e-mailing, calling, and reporting your concerns and yet they punish you for something that the passenger did."*_
> 
> ...


I hope you're ok and sorry for your situation.

Having said that, we're waiting...


----------



## FrebrezeFarts (May 23, 2017)

Markeezee said:


> The thing with Lyft is that the company never seems to capitalize despite Uber's numerous misconducts and failures from having a sexual harassment culture in the company, upfront pricing, project "Greyball", etc. It's not so much the CEO should leave it's that who ever their marketing and public relations executive needs to do a better job on highlighting or engendering positives for Lyft amidst Uber's failings.
> 
> Uber cuts rate for drivers. Lyft should raise them for theirs. Uber has upfront pricing that upsets passengers. Lyft needs to have transparency about the price passengers are actually paying. Uber has a toxic corporate environment that spreads from the bottom down, from the CEO all the way to the drivers, which affects customer service and thus quality of rideshare. Lyft needs to highlight their all inclusive culture and respect towards the drivers. I'm not saying that these are not already being done with Lyft but they are not maximizing their true potential despite Uber's constant negative public relations.
> 
> ...


Very well written and intelligent. A+


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft 2k17 *IS* toxic.

More toxic than fuber perhaps.


----------



## FrebrezeFarts (May 23, 2017)

What about Lyft Lux?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

FrebrezeFarts said:


> What about Lyft Lux?


Same name as Uber Lux lol

Curiously, I've yet to hear of anyone getting a ping


----------



## FrebrezeFarts (May 23, 2017)

JJS said:


> Skinny1, warm up the popcorn maker this is going to get fun...
> 
> Understand this is like a gaming operation and you are the gambler. Lyft/Uber is the house. I can legally play the game and completely understand when to push away and cash out. IMPULSE CONTROL and knowing how the deck is stacked.


Excellent analogy sir.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Same name as Uber Lux lol
> 
> Curiously, I've yet to hear of anyone getting a ping


I was in NYC last week ordered a Lyft premium guy had a Toyota camary lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> No, their algorythms are putting drivers in different categories. PAX are also being subjected to where they go, bars, business, restaurants, ex. Then each pax is aligned with each driver. Last night a passanger looked for my car on her app, and it wasn't even showing up. Its entirety fixed. Each driver is in a catagory, and algorythm for that category. Its data sold too, thats why, we are lab rats!


Is it possible you had her as a passenger previously (or someone else using the account she was on) where either you or them were rated 3* or less?


----------



## mrsakamoto (Jun 1, 2017)

Crooks!


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> "_In my case, a passenger of mine this past weekend was careless and reckless that it prompted me to write an e-mail regarding this passenger's misconduct. Instead of commending or apologizing on the passenger's behalf, Lyft suspends my account until as such time that I answered their questions (which I did) and uploaded necessary photos (which I did).
> 
> No follow-up e-mail. No follow-up contact as to when I am expected to get my account re-activated. *In short Lyft does not respect diligent and resolute drivers. You do everything right in the book in e-mailing, calling, and reporting your concerns and yet they punish you for something that the passenger did."*_
> 
> ...


Don't just threaten to tell, tell! You sound like a bully; threatening a multi-billion dollar corporation who more than probably routinely receives a pissed off email such as yours every other minute. We all have the same gripes, Lyft Line, templated e-mail replies, long distance rides when on the verge of a PDB. You are not special, they are doing you just as they do everyone else; and if you can prove different; don't threaten, execute the threat. Rest cinfident in one thing though: YOU'RE NOT SCARING ANYONE!


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Markeezee said:


> The thing with Lyft is that the company never seems to capitalize despite Uber's numerous misconducts and failures from having a sexual harassment culture in the company, upfront pricing, project "Greyball", etc. It's not so much the CEO should leave it's that who ever their marketing and public relations executive needs to do a better job on highlighting or engendering positives for Lyft amidst Uber's failings.
> 
> Uber cuts rate for drivers. Lyft should raise them for theirs. Uber has upfront pricing that upsets passengers. Lyft needs to have transparency about the price passengers are actually paying. Uber has a toxic corporate environment that spreads from the bottom down, from the CEO all the way to the drivers, which affects customer service and thus quality of rideshare. Lyft needs to highlight their all inclusive culture and respect towards the drivers. I'm not saying that these are not already being done with Lyft but they are not maximizing their true potential despite Uber's constant negative public relations.
> 
> ...


I've been on this board for years. And it's the first time I've even taken a look at the LYFT section. Wow.

There's been a huge migration of UBER drivers to LYFT. I see the AMPs and LYFT logos everywhere in Hollywood where I live. To many in my opinion. Just thins out the work.

But, I've driven for UBERX for 4 years and it's always been busy. This is what is important. I don't like dead time. I had to quit my limo job because the company went dead for one week during the Jewish High Holidays. It's nice to have very wealthy Jewish limo clients, except when they stay home for an entire week and I don't have any work!

LYFT is not as busy as UBER from what I hear, read and see. They also have some rules that I don't like. I'm self-employed, which means I work when I need/want to work around my private clients' schedule. Not when LYFT decides to give me a time out like a truck driver. UBER doesn't restrict a driver's hours. Very important.

So, UBER is very busy with no driver time restrictions. Why would I want to drive for LYFT?


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

LADriver said:


> Not when LYFT decides to give me a time out like a truck driver. UBER doesn't restrict a driver's hours. Very important.
> 
> So, UBER is very busy with no driver time restrictions. Why would I want to drive for LYFT?


Not being confrontational with you. In general I agree. However Uber WILL give you a timeout if you don't accept too many pings.

The few times I did A.M. rush hour, I would be sitting in a 2.2X surge/boost zone and get base rate non-surge pings from 20+ minutes away. I let them expire. After 3 expired I would suddenly not be able to login for anywhere from 2-15 minutes.

Uber and Lyft are both horrid.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

DeplorableDonald said:


> Not being confrontational with you. In general I agree. However Uber WILL give you a timeout if you don't accept too many pings.
> 
> The few times I did A.M. rush hour, I would be sitting in a 2.2X surge/boost zone and get base rate non-surge pings from 20+ minutes away. I let them expire. After 3 expired I would suddenly not be able to login for anywhere from 2-15 minutes.
> 
> Uber and Lyft are both horrid.


UBER stopped this practice a few months ago. There are no more time-outs with UBER. I've been with them for 4 years with all their growing pains. I refused to play. They took the time-outs up to 30 minutes with me. I told them to shove it. I don't need UBER. I have my own limousine business.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Its been awful, all the things Lyft does. I know its controlled by the illuminate. they think we are slaves, and don't really care about the truth, or America. Have your pasangers pay in Venmo or PayPal, a lot of them ask.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> Its been awful, all the things Lyft does. I know its controlled by the illuminate. they think we are slaves, and don't really care about the truth, or America. Have your pasangers pay in Venmo or PayPal, a lot of them ask.


----------

